
Some Advice for President-Elect Trump on Immigration Policy - oli5679
https://gborjas.org/2016/11/13/some-advice-to-president-elect-trump/#more-5099
======
oli5679
Context - Possibly the most widely cited and influential economist on topic of
assessing the labor market impact of immigrants.

